# 2nd Annual Cigar Review HERF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BARBARIAN

Maybe I missed it, but do we have a firm date/dates in November 2008 for this gathering ?

Want to book my flights early and may be able to sqeeze in a Recce before hand :lol: say 1 week in August, that should do it, gotta make sure everything checks out before the BOTL/SOTL arrive in Nov (at least that's what I told Elizabeth she thinks I'm on the organising committee, don't know who gave her that idea :roll: )


----------



## stanthetaxman

I don't think we have yet? I'll do some "poking" Friday.


----------



## anton

I'm working on the wife. It'll be tough but I think I can get her onboard.

If I come, she'll be coming too. Emily will stay home. It's not a vacation if you are changing dirty diapers.


----------



## BARBARIAN

StantheTaxMan said:


> I don't think we have yet? I'll do some "poking" Friday.


Thanks Stan, post on this thread if/when you find out.


----------



## BARBARIAN

Anton said:


> I'm working on the wife. It'll be tough but I think I can get her onboard.


I'm trying to persuade my wife Elizabeth to accompany me in Nov (she hates flying).


----------



## CRider

If I make it (and right now, I gotta say I think it's very probable), there'll be two of us coming as well.


----------



## Whitefish

I am pretty "iffy" right now. But the Family & I are headed that way in June...which might make it difficult to convince the wife to let me come back in Novemeber..... :roll:


----------



## Python

I want to make it, but right now it is too early for me to know either way.


----------



## thehat101

I will be there no matter what !!!!!!!!! I will quit my job before I miss this one. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman

thehat101 said:


> I will be there no matter what !!!!!!!!! I will quit my job before I miss this one. :lol:


I luv ya man!  (in a manly way... or whateveryourheartdeasires,,,hahahah)


----------



## KevinG

The last conversations we had targeted November to try to coincide with Tampa's Cigar Heritage Festival in Ybor City.

Last year it was Sat November 17.

They have not published a date yet for 2008, but it would seem to fall on November 15th for this year.

Here's the web site: http://www.cigarheritagefestival.com/


----------



## BARBARIAN

KevinG said:


> The last conversations we had targeted November to try to coincide with Tampa's Cigar Heritage Festival in Ybor City.
> 
> Last year it was Sat November 17.
> 
> They have not published a date yet for 2008, but it would seem to fall on November 15th for this year.
> 
> Here's the web site: http://www.cigarheritagefestival.com/


Thanks Kevin, I'll work on that date as my provisional unless I hear different.

James............................It'd be GREAT to see you there Buddy...really hope you make it.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz

15th is my birthday.... That would make quite the gift from the Mrs.  And she could come too, of course.


----------



## Iceman

I am in... 8) 

All those events sound fantastic and Ybor City is an awesome place. The Mecca for cigar smokers.


----------



## stanthetaxman

The 3rd Wednesday of November is the 19th........:wink:


----------



## Sparhawk

I'm in...but maybe just the weekend...and not the LSB...but it's still early


----------



## CRider

If/when we come down, it will likely be a weekend thing for us.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Well, if a LONG weekend includes a Wednesday, perhaps....


----------



## CRider

Well...it depends...a longer weekend might be possible for me, but not as likely for Michele if she comes with me as she's using up a lot of her leave on our trip to Denver in August. We'll just have to see...


----------



## Denahue

Gonna try, and we'll see what happens....... :shock:


----------



## Fantastik

Well I am in, I will be down the week before Thanksgiving, when is the LSB gathering?


----------



## stanthetaxman

Third Wednesday of EVERY month.


----------



## Fantastik

StantheTaxMan Posted: Sun May 11, 2008 6:45 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Third Wednesday of EVERY month. 

Perfect, I will just take that week off and catch you all twice in one week.  :woohoo: 

But only if CM can come and get me from my parents house. If I drive I can guarantee you I will get lost.

CM, you there?


----------



## Cycleman

'm here.... I;m here.....

but I am all about Taxi's these days,,,,,, Noy drinking SUCKS...... drinking and driving KILLS...... so taxi's save the day! 

Used 3 just yesterday!

oh yes,,,,,, it ain;t March no mote in Kansas,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fantastik

:hmm: 

Taxi, Did not even think of that one. I am in the sticks and you all are in the big city. Good to go.


----------



## stanthetaxman

We'll make it happen, one way or the other.


----------



## Whitefish

I am working on the Ol' Lady as we speak!!! Plus, we are coming down in June, so CM & Stan (if he wants to meet up with us too) will have the chance to help my cause. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull

i may not make it...... im hoping i can but things dont look good and cant really talk about it. but you'll guys find out why when the time gets closer :x


----------



## stanthetaxman

Whitefish said:


> I am working on the Ol' Lady as we speak!!! Plus, we are coming down in June, so CM & Stan (if he wants to meet up with us too) will have the chance to help my cause. :lol:


Absolutely! Remind me?


----------



## CRider

Acesfull said:


> i may not make it...... im hoping i can but things dont look good and cant really talk about it. but you'll guys find out why when the time gets closer :x


Last time I heard this, buddy of mine went away for a trip...he's currently getting lots of sand in his shorts :sad:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz

Acesfull said:


> i may not make it...... im hoping i can but things dont look good and cant really talk about it. but you'll guys find out why when the time gets closer :x


:shock: :sad:


----------



## Fantastik

I can't book a flight until next month (6 month window) but the price round trip was 172.00 not including other charges so I hope they stay that low.


----------



## BARBARIAN

Has anyone got a confirmed date for this event?????


----------



## stanthetaxman

Brian-
Just shot out an email to Cigar City Magazine. I don't know if they have anything to do with it, but hopefully they'll help, regardless? I'll post up when I know anything?!


----------



## BARBARIAN

Thanks Stan, I'm trying to book up early so's I get a front row seat :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Acesfull

god i hope i can make this.. im going to be pissed if I cant.


----------



## BARBARIAN

.................and pissed if you can :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman

LOL!
Haven't heard back from them. Will look into it further, Monday?


----------



## stanthetaxman

Fellas-Here's the response I got when I asked...........

Hi Stan
Not sure but I think Nov 15. It has not been updated as of yet but you can follow the web site at www.cigarheritagefestival.com or call the Ybor City Museum Society at (813) 247-1434 and speak to Chantal. 
Thx
Lisa


----------



## Acesfull

BARBARIAN said:


> .................and pissed if you can :lol:


yeah but thats pissed in a good way... not a bad way.... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman

The night before this, Friday, there is usually a "fund-raiser" put on by the Fuente's in Ybor. I went last year, as my friend Rex, the Ashton rep, was one of the sponsers. This was a charity, so you got a few cigars, food, entertainment, etc. for your money. It was a little pricey, if I remember, but you got a couple cigars and got to hob-nob. I'll let you all know as we get closer?!


----------



## anton

once we get a solid date, I'll try to get my wife on board.


----------



## Whitefish

Any solid dates yet?


----------



## anton

site still has last years date, but Stan knows people who know people. He may be able to find out.


----------



## stanthetaxman

I got NOTHING. Not for lack of trying........
Let me make a call.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Don't have the right number. I'll continue to work on it!


----------



## Whitefish

StantheTaxMan said:


> Don't have the right number. I'll continue to work on it!


Thanks. Wife is letting me come, Thanks to Michael, but I need to get a set of dates ASAP so she doesn't change her mind. If I buy the plane ticket, she cannot change it... 8)


----------



## Acesfull

i got my "phone call" yesterday, not sure if I'm going to be able to come or not. We'll have to see


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

I would love to make this. Any comfirmed dates? Where does everyone usually stay?


----------



## Cycleman

lazylightningNY said:


> I would love to make this. Any comfirmed dates? Where does everyone usually stay?


My house is always an option. This year it should be very full, but always room for more. (4 bedroom house... and hell... Brain can sleep with me if need be.... he's so damn cute!)

No dates yet. Stan is working on that.

We THINK Nov 15th.... but not sure yet.


----------



## anton

it is still not ruled out for me. Just need the dates to see how bad airfare and a room will be, and make sure we can get someone to watch Emily since Heidi will be joining me if I make it.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

How long is the event? From the 15th to when? What goes on during the herf? If I go, it will be with KC and my daughter most likely, so I'm wondering how to plan the trip. :dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman

The "main event" is Cigar Heritage in Ybor on Saturday. If it's towards the middle of the month, there should be a LSB the Wednesday before or after?
We'll do our Ybor "education" on Friday, unless you guys are in town Monday, not Friday? I've got to get the dates! Honestly? I don't think it's been set yet.


----------



## markk96-cr

Ok, I am lazy, did not read the entire thread, but where should I fly into, I am not taking a vacation this year, and I told the wife I am going to this. So a good hotel would be nice to know about to.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Fly into Tampa, unless you can find a flight into St Pete/Clearwater, which I think is down to only AirTran by now?
Maybe some of the others that are coming down and/or some of the ones who were here last year will share where they are staying? There is just a TON of hotels. Beach, Clearwater, etc.


----------



## JTokash

I know it's still a few months away, but so far it's still good for Liz and I to make the trip. We'll be driving (cheaper to drive than fly for two of us... that and the fact that we both hate planes).

Any-who, I'll need to get in on the list of recommended places to stay. Since this is about 2200 miles round trip for us, I'm hoping to stay for a few days, or for the duration of the festival. November looks good for me so far, the only plans I have for the next few months is to schedule and take (and pass) my PhD comprehensive exam... which will probably be late October or early November. As a result, this trip will definitely be necessary since I'll be a bundle of nerves prior to taking my comps.

4 months and counting!! :lol:

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

*BREAKING NEWS..........BREAKING NEWS......*

Ok, just got off the phone with "Cigar City Magazine"
It's definitely set for Saturday, November 15th! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
The magazine is one of the co-sponsers of the charity event the night before(Friday). She said she spoke to Arturo(Fuente) to try to make it a bit "cheaper" this year. Think it might have been $50-$60 last year. She said she'd like to cut it to $40-$45. Told her I'd try to talk as many of you into it as possible. It IS for charity. Certainly understand if you can't! The Saturday event is "free".
Michael and I will start putting together some organized events, as you guys tell us when you're hitting town. Unfortunately, LSB would be that FOLLOWING Wednesday, so to come in for the Friday night event and stay though the following Wed night probably isn't doable?! We'll have something to do Wed night, before(11/12), maybe do our own LSB on Thursday night? See if Cycle and I can cut work Friday and do the fabled "Ybor Tour" during the day. Head over that night for the charity? Sat late morn and afternoon at the fest? Sat night a "cigar crawl" to our fav shoppes? Sunday breakfast? 
We'll figure it out. Maybe some of you, as you book hotels, can share?
We(?) can do airport runs, as need, too if you aren't going to rent a car.


----------



## anton

I'll ask the boss.


----------



## CRider

Good, got a date...now I just gotta figure out how I'm gonna get there. I'm gonna make it, even if I gotta friggin walk!


----------



## stanthetaxman

Anton said:


> I'll ask the boss.


.....if you can come by yourself............?


----------



## CRider

Dunno bout Anton's wife, but Michele wants to come along if we can somehow schedule it. Just checked the calender and it's a no-kids weekend for us, which makes it a lot easier.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Here's the link that HASN'T been updated........
http://www.cigarheritagefestival.com/
Again, that's from '07. It's supposed to be updated "soon"?!


----------



## anton

CRider said:


> Dunno bout Anton's wife, but Michele wants to come along if we can somehow schedule it. Just checked the calender and it's a no-kids weekend for us, which makes it a lot easier.


I just e-mailed Heidi, I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## KevinG

I will be there at least for Fri - Sun, maybe come up on Wed or Thurs.

Thanks Stan and Michael for hooking things up. Watch out for the very long bridges around there.


----------



## anton

Does that mean we could never have one in Key West?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

StantheTaxMan said:


> The "main event" is Cigar Heritage in Ybor on Saturday. If it's towards the middle of the month, there should be a LSB the Wednesday before or after?


Hey guys, newbie question- what's an LSB?


----------



## Python

LSB = Lazy Smokin' Bastards. 
It is the club of a bunch of the Florida BOTL's.


----------



## Denahue

Meets every third Wednesday of the month at one eatery or another.... I've made two of them so far. Nice folks.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

got it. thanks. sounds like a good time. i'm trying to make this happen with the boss.


----------



## JTokash

November 15th is a go for Liz and I to make it. The ONLY benefit of being a grad student is a super flexible schedule, so if I take an entire month off, no one will grumble about it. :lol: So we can come and go anytime, now we just need to figure out where to sleep, LOL.

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

Shoot. I coulda swore I already posted this........
Are any/some of you looking for help with a hotel? I've got a Hampton Inn that's kinda centrally located that I can go to and see if they'll give us some "special" pricing?
Anyone?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

StantheTaxMan said:


> Shoot. I coulda swore I already posted this........
> Are any/some of you looking for help with a hotel? I've got a Hampton Inn that's kinda centrally located that I can go to and see if they'll give us some "special" pricing?
> Anyone?


I'm game. I haven't made any reservations yet.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Ok, I already found one BUT it's part of the Marriott chain, so you can smoke, ever out at the pool! F them! I'll see if Hampton Inn wants you schlubs?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

Any update on when the LSB will meet?


----------



## Cycleman

lazylightningNY said:


> Any update on when the LSB will meet?


Nov 19th


----------



## Acesfull

thats... 3 days before my bday


----------



## stanthetaxman

I'll get down to get some pricing this week........


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

So far we have:

Cigar Heritage Festival Sat/Sun Nov 15, 16

Meeting of the LSBs on Wed, Nov 19

Nightly gatherings, I assume?

I will throw in a few days at Disney World/Epcot in there somewhere with the family.


----------



## stanthetaxman

lazylightningNY said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Cigar Heritage Festival Sat/Sun Nov 15, 16
> 
> Meeting of the LSBs on Wed, Nov 19
> 
> Nightly gatherings, I assume?
> 
> I will throw in a few days at Disney World/Epcot in there somewhere with the family.


From my previous post:
Michael and I will start putting together some organized events, as you guys tell us when you're hitting town. Unfortunately, LSB would be that FOLLOWING Wednesday, so to come in for the Friday night event and stay though the following Wed night probably isn't doable?! We'll have something to do Wed night, before(11/12), maybe do our own LSB on Thursday night? See if Cycle and I can cut work Friday and do the fabled "Ybor Tour" during the day. Head over that night for the charity? Sat late morn and afternoon at the fest? Sat night a "cigar crawl" to our fav shoppes? Sunday breakfast?
We'll figure it out. Maybe some of you, as you book hotels, can share?
We(?) can do airport runs, as need, too if you aren't going to rent a car.


----------



## CRider

I'm looking to come down Thursday night, leave Sunday afternoon. I got approval at work already (although it DOES cut into hunting season a bit! :lol: ). Just gotta get the money for the airline tickets together and it's a done deal.


----------



## Acesfull

if I'm not activated I'll probably come down for most of the week, if I am.. I will hopefully be able to make it down for the weekend.. we'll see


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

I'm looking at coming in Friday morning, herf it up that night, spend the weekend at the event and B&M crawling, and drive out to Disney for three days.


----------



## JAX

Talked with the wifey over the weekend and I've been cleared. It will all depend on when the babies come (Late Oct)....but my plan is to make an appearance over the weekend. Drive down Saturday, leave Sunday.

Her mother will stay over for the two days to help out with the twins.

Hoping everything comes together on this end because I _desperately_ want to get down there and *FINALLY* meet my BOTLS!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman

OK, I'm going to have a link where you can get your room online and I'll have a phone number for you to call. I have to go back by and "sign" something, and then I'll get the links............
However, here's the details:
It's the Hampton Inn on US 19 in Clearwater. She said that time of year, the rooms with 2 double queens are $99/night. She could do it for us for $79 per night. I hope that's good enough for many of you?
It's 5 minutes from my office and from CMan's office.
It's within a walk of here:
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=4836
10 minutes to Smokers Den
5 minutes to Tobacco Depot
10 minutes from the Airport
25 minutes to Ybor
10 minutes from my house and CMan's house.
Maybe 30 minutes to the beach?

It's really centrally located. They do have the free breakfast buffet and right next door is Lenny's, which has killer breakfasts and lunches!

Did I mention you can walk to here?
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=4836

I'll put up link(s) in the next week for those that want to stay there. BUT, if it sounds good, I'm 99% sure it's a done deal!


----------



## markk96-cr

We are going, now I am not sure if we are driving or flying.


----------



## Iceman

I am in... unless I will no longer be welcome after Obama wins... :lol:


----------



## thehat101

Iceman said:


> I am in... unless I will no longer be welcome after Obama wins... :lol:


UMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!! We will just give you an atomic wedgeee and we will be friends again after that.. :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Iceman said:


> I am in... unless I will no longer be welcome after Obama wins... :lol:


........as long as you bring his autograph? I'd just DIE to have his autograph....... :roll:


----------



## Acesfull

thehat101 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in... unless I will no longer be welcome after Obama wins... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!! We will just give you an atomic wedgeee and we will be friends again after that.. :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 I got the left side.. Jimmy you get the right


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in... unless I will no longer be welcome after Obama wins... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ........as long as you bring his autograph? I'd just DIE to have his autograph....... :roll:
Click to expand...

You could hang it on your wall next to the one you have a Paris!!!! :lol:


----------



## KevinG

StantheTaxMan said:


> It's the Hampton Inn on US 19 in Clearwater. She said that time of year, the rooms with 2 double queens are $99/night. She could do it for us for $79 per night.


I'm in for that.

:lolat:


Cycleman said:


> You could hang it on your wall next to the one you have a Paris!!!! :lol:


----------



## Herzen

I would love to make this one. My folks spend the winters in Lady Lake, about an hour north of Orlando, which could be an effective "home base". Pardon my ignorance, but about how far would this be from the activities?


----------



## stanthetaxman

I'm guessing 2-3 hours. Orlando is 1 1/2-2 hours from here. Don't know if you could find a more direct route?
Ybor is on the east side of Tampa. That might be "only" 2ish hours?


----------



## Acesfull

Got some more info... looks like I can make it to this herf


----------



## Acesfull

Ok Im retarded and my reading comprehensions sucks..

So we have LSB on 11/19 is we stick around and possibly a Ybor tour Friday before the weekend events kick off.

I was looking to flying in on Friday or Thur after work but not sure how long I should plan to stay.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Yes. I guess we(Michael and I) thought that most would come in before that Sat the 15th, and have left by Wed Night, the 19th, when LSB would be. That's why we've scheduled to take a day off work Friday the 14th to do the Ybor tour and the Charity Smoker that night? You, certainly, can stay around till the following Wed for LSB. I think our intent IS to do a LSB-Cigar Review version with everyone that's in town that Thursday night? I'd like you guys to go back through the last 5 or so posting in the Herf Room and decide where you'd like to have it? However, I'm betting on the Tilted Kilt, especially since it's in walking distance of the hotel. Look at the pictures from the "77th Monthly"? They probably have the least tasty food of the places we go, but the eye candy.........


----------



## Acesfull

Oooh ok, well I'll probably do Thur - Mon if thats cool with Cman.

What time Thur night is dinner going to be abouts so I can try to find a good flight.


----------



## stanthetaxman

If it's like LSB, we'll meet for smokes/drinks at 5ish, and order dinner around 6:30ish? Most of the restaurant's are maybe 30 minutes, tops, once you can get out of the airport? 'Course THAT time of night........


----------



## Fantastik

I can't believe this, when did the damn date change to the 15/16th. I took off the 18th through the 23rd. And already got the damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plane tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Fantastik

OK, Now that I am really pissed off, tell you what I am gonna do. So here is the score and questions:

1.) What time are you considering the Ybor tour starting on Friday? 
2.) Are you having a LSB on Thursday the 13th?

I have basically decided to come down on Thursday the 13th and stay until the 23rd, since I already have the return ticket purchased for the 23rd.

I will be there for the LSB on the 19th. CM, any chance of getting together again on say Friday the 21st for dinner and a smoke before I leave. This gives me time with the parents and an escape, they are in the high 80's so they are not much for parties?

Let me know so I can plan the trip down. Chop, Chop!


----------



## stanthetaxman

zitotczito said:


> OK, Now that I am really pissed off, tell you what I am gonna do. So here is the score and questions:
> 
> 1.) What time are you considering the Ybor tour starting on Friday?
> 2.) Are you having a LSB on Thursday the 13th?
> 
> I have basically decided to come down on Thursday the 13th and stay until the 23rd, since I already have the return ticket purchased for the 23rd.
> 
> I will be there for the LSB on the 19th. CM, any chance of getting together again on say Friday the 21st for dinner and a smoke before I leave. This gives me time with the parents and an escape, they are in the high 80's so they are not much for parties?
> 
> Let me know so I can plan the trip down. Chop, Chop!


<ducking for cover>
PLEASE get Michael's agreement on ALL this before making any plans as I don't want to piss off the big fella.......:wink:
As far as the Ybor tour on Friday......We have to be back over there around 6ish for the Charity evert, so I'm thinking 10ish? That way we can be done by noon, grab some lunch, and have a couple "free" hours before coming back to Ybor?
Thursday the 13th won't be an "official" LSB, as that is the following Wednesday(3rd Wed of the month). However, I figured there would be enough of you in town by then that we'd want to get together for dinner and a smoke(s), so Thursday night I will do that and anyone else that wants to join me? I'll shoot an email out to the LSBers to see if any of them want to join me/us?!


----------



## Fantastik

Well I could not get off on Thursday the 13th so I had to settle for the 14th Friday and I will arrive at Tampa at 12:07pm. My parents will be picking me up so remind me to get some phone #'s to be sure I can make it for the Friday night trip.

Now I got both weekends covered and I will be available for the LSB meet on Wednesday. 

Tell me they change this and I will go nuts. LOL


----------



## stanthetaxman

We have to purchase "tickets" for the Friday night event in Ybor. It's for charity and you get a couple cigars. PLUS, you get to hang out with Rex, the Ashton rep and Mike, the Newman(Cuesta Rey) and Fuente rep. I'll post the details as they become clearer, and see if we should/need to get tix before the actual event. I CERTAINLY understand if you(all) don't want to spend the extra money. However, I WILL be going, mostly because my friend Rex is a good friend AND it is for a good cause!


----------



## Cycleman

I won't be doing the Friday night charity event..... but will be there Friday afternoon for the Y-bor tour.


I'mm come up with a calender like we did last year so everyone can see what is where and at what time..... 

What a fun weekend it will be!!!!!!!


----------



## JTokash

I'm still in for anytime to anytime. I'll just be like the lost puppy following people around like a drunk tourist. 

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

<whistling> Here boy! Here boy!


----------



## stanthetaxman

Ok, just got off the phone with Lori Lindstrom. She's our contact at the Clearwater Central Hampton Inn, whose addy is:
21030 US Hwy 19 N.
Clearwater, Fl 33765
727.797.8173
1.800.hampton
www.hamptoninn.com

The "Group" name that it's registered under is "LSB Cigar Heritage" or simply "LSB"(I think you use that if you're registering on line?)
She's set aside 7 rooms. Single/Double occupancy. King beds. Normally $99 a night. For LSB-$79 a night.
She said give her till this afternoon to update the computer. I think they hold the "reservation" till 2 days before, so, I guess, you could come at the last minute, if there are rooms left? Do I need more then 7?


----------



## stanthetaxman

This looks like it's been updated!
http://www.cigarheritagefestival.com/


----------



## KevinG

Nice!


----------



## markk96-cr

Getting ready to book my room. Thanks Stan for setting this up.


----------



## stanthetaxman

markk96 said:


> Getting ready to book my room. Thanks Stan for setting this up.


Let me know how it goes?


----------



## Whitefish

I am officially out  I don't want to bum anyone out, but I have some serious family stuff going on & I cannot commit to anything right now. Sorry fellas. I wish I could be there, but family comes first & I gotta do what is best for mine.   Have a few stogies for me!!


----------



## thehat101

Whitefish said:


> I am officially out  I don't want to bum anyone out, but I have some serious family stuff going on & I cannot commit to anything right now. Sorry fellas. I wish I could be there, but family comes first & I gotta do what is best for mine.   Have a few stogies for me!!


Dude... Let me know if there is anything you need or I can do for you. Hope all is well with the Family


----------



## Whitefish

thehat101 said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially out  I don't want to bum anyone out, but I have some serious family stuff going on & I cannot commit to anything right now. Sorry fellas. I wish I could be there, but family comes first & I gotta do what is best for mine.   Have a few stogies for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... Let me know if there is anything you need or I can do for you. Hope all is well with the Family
Click to expand...

Thanks Bro!! Kris has some goofy health stuff going on..We are pretty sure it is nothing, but we won't find anything out until Friday. So, other than that, Kris, McKinley, & I are okay. My Dad's health took a turn for the worse, though, & Kris' family is dealing with some major bs issues. All this just kind of dropped on us all at once (her feeling goofy & her family stuff) & then I just found out about my Dad on Monday. So I gotta stick around here to support Kris & try to drive down to spend as much time with my Dad as possible. If all goes well with Kris' doctor's appointment on friday, then we are driving down to my Dad's to watch the USC/OSU game.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Best with ALL of it, Andy!


----------



## Python

I hope everything turns out well Andy. My wife is also having some health issues right now. That is how it seems to work, everything at once. When it rains it pours. :sad: 

Hang in there bro!


----------



## Acesfull

ok looks like I can make it but will be my last weekend of freedom. And I think I have to fly now as I have somewhere to be on the 17th.


----------



## BARBARIAN

Anyone booked flights.. accommodation, car rental ?

If so, DATES IN & OUT, Hotel/Motel/C/man, What Car?

thinking a few of us can share if it suits.

Maybe someone could design a spreadsheet to cover these points and update it from time to time, sorry I can't, I'm Fcukin rubbish at that sort of thing


----------



## KevinG

BARBARIAN said:


> Anyone booked flights.. accommodation, car rental ?
> 
> If so, DATES IN & OUT, Hotel/Motel/C/man, What Car?
> 
> thinking a few of us can share if it suits.
> 
> Maybe someone could design a spreadsheet to cover these points and update it from time to time, sorry I can't, I'm Fcukin rubbish at that sort of thing


I will probably stay at the hotel Stan made arrangements with. I may have to fly in and be chauffeured around depending on how my court case comes out. (Normally, I would just drive up.)


----------



## stanthetaxman

BARBARIAN said:


> Anyone booked flights.. accommodation, car rental ?
> 
> If so, DATES IN & OUT, Hotel/Motel/C/man, What Car?
> 
> thinking a few of us can share if it suits.
> 
> Maybe someone could design a spreadsheet to cover these points and update it from time to time, sorry I can't, I'm Fcukin rubbish at that sort of thing


 :lol: The Scot said "fookin"!


----------



## Acesfull

Still trying to decide if I'm driving or flying.


----------



## stanthetaxman

I'll do what I can to get people to/from the airport that aren't renting a car?!


----------



## Acesfull

Ok got my flight booked.. so im in! Will be in Fri the 14th and Returning Mon the 17th.


----------



## CRider

Unfortunately, as I explained to Michael last night on the phone, I won't be making it. I found out last week that I've got an $800 dental bill that I've got to pay somehow within the next 3 months :sad: Really bummed that I won't make it down there for this, but I guess there's always next year.


----------



## Acesfull

ah that sucks man...


----------



## CRider

Understatement of the year...but there's nothing I can do about it. Now I'm just gonna have to wait and really look forward to the next one here next spring, I think we're doing it the weekend of cigar-fest this time???


----------



## Acesfull

I hope I'm back in time for it.


----------



## CRider

Are your deployments that short?


----------



## KevinG

CRider said:


> Unfortunately, as I explained to Michael last night on the phone, I won't be making it. I found out last week that I've got an $800 dental bill that I've got to pay somehow within the next 3 months :sad: Really bummed that I won't make it down there for this, but I guess there's always next year.


Bummer dude.


----------



## Fantastik

Well, Flights and room are done. I come in on Friday the 14th and will have lunch with the parents and will be at the hotel in the afternoon on the 14th. 

Stan, any info on the charity event and getting the tickets early?

I will also be coming to the LSB's dinner on Wednesday.

Chris, that really sucks. But rest assured I will smoke a cigar for you while sitting in the WARM weather. Sorry I could not help myself.


----------



## CRider

zitotczito said:


> Chris, that really sucks. But rest assured I will smoke a cigar for you while sitting in the WARM weather. Sorry I could not help myself.


S'ok, I'd have done the same :lol: I'm sure I will have a few smokes in my basement so I can at least smoke in spirit with you guys! :rotfl:


----------



## stanthetaxman

zitotczito said:


> Stan, any info on the charity event and getting the tickets early?


I'm, now, kindal leaning against that as MY contact will not be there........


----------



## joncaputo

*Im going!*

Looking forward to meeting a lot of you.

Will see you there

jon


----------



## Acesfull

*Re: Im going!*



joncaputo said:


> Looking forward to meeting a lot of you.
> 
> Will see you there
> 
> jon


:woohoo: its awesome that you can make it!


----------



## Fantastik

:???: :sad: 

Well, since I will be there Friday night, anyone that's wants to meet and have a smoke let me know.


----------



## Cycleman

zitotczito said:


> Well, Flights and room are done. I come in on Friday the 14th and will have lunch with the parents and will be at the hotel in the afternoon on the 14th.


We are setting up a tour of Ybor (Which is AWESOME!)..... for Friday at 2pm.

Meeting in Ybor for lunch and then the tour at 2pm. Hope you can make that tour Tim.

Will create a calender and post it soon.


----------



## markk96-cr

Well bad news is that I am not going to make it to this one either. I am sorry guys, I wanted to finally meet everyone.


----------



## Cycleman

Stan,

How does this look? Still open for suggestions and adjustments.



8)


----------



## Fantastik

Michael. My flight comes in to Tampa airport at 12:07 on Friday. Lunch probably won't happen :sad: but I should make the tour. Should I be meeting you at Ybor since I will still have my suit case etc. Man, this is suspose to be fun, not work.


----------



## Acesfull

Tim i am scheduled to come in about 1 hour before you. So I think Michael can get us in the same trip and from there he was planning to go directly to Ybor for lunch. It might work out pretty well.


----------



## Cycleman

zitotczito said:


> Michael. My flight comes in to Tampa airport at 12:07 on Friday. Lunch probably won't happen :sad: but I should make the tour. Should I be meeting you at Ybor since I will still have my suit case etc. Man, this is suspose to be fun, not work.


I'm picking Nick up about 11ish... and heading to Ybor. Go have lunch with your family.... and then meet us in Ybor about 2ish. You have my cell... so if you miss the first few minutes of the tour... I'll tell you where to catch up with us..... 

Are you renting a car? Sounds like you need one while you're here......


----------



## Acesfull

Im pumped... this is sorta a Bday present to myself since my bday is on the 22nd.

I'll be hangin out in a hot tub at a cabin in the woods like I did in April bc my gf rocks on the 20-23rd. November will be nice.. Dec - May is going to be the suck.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

Hi guys. Total bummer, but I won't be able to make the herf. I was really looking forward to getting some face time with everyone, but I'm afraid I can't make it happen. Sorry!


----------



## Whitefish

lazylightningNY said:


> Hi guys. Total bummer, but I won't be able to make the herf. I was really looking forward to getting some face time with everyone, but I'm afraid I can't make it happen. Sorry!


You & me both bro!!


----------



## CRider

Yeah, I'm seriously bummed that I can't make it this year :sad: I hope the brotha's that ARE going have a great time and I expect lots of pictures and updates!


----------



## Acesfull

2nd annual and last CR herf :sad:


----------



## Python

Acesfull said:


> 2nd annual and last CR herf :sad:


It won't be the last! 
Don't forget that WE are CR and we will still have our private section where it will still be us!

There will be main Herfs for all members and we will also still have our own CR Herfs  !


----------



## JTokash

Thank God the price of gas is falling... more money saved equals more stogies to smoke!

I'm so freaking psyched about this trip!

2270 miles for the round trip... good thing I like driving!! :twisted:

-JT


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## JTokash

So.... ummm.... yeah.... what's the weather like in Tampa/Clearwater in mid-November? I'm trying to get this info to my gal and she claims that she can do this trip with one suitcase... ummm yeah.

If she sees this, I'm so screwed.

The last time I was on a road trip was June of 2004 and I had to go through umpteen feet of snow in Washington... in JUNE! Of course I was like 11,500 feet above sea level, LOL.

Here's me at Mount Rainier, date stamp in lower-right says 6-18-2004...










Hopefully this trip will be a bit more.... warm. 

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

I'm guessing the average may be 75-55? Last year was hot! I remember sweating through Ybor and was glad I was "covered up", as the sun woulda killed my skin. Definitely bring some suntan lotion and/or long sleeves if you're worried about sun burn(which you should be!).

A couple more events AFTER most of you leave.......
That Tuesday after there is a "meet the stockbroker" at Smokers Den. He's a friend, so anyone in town can hit that.
Michael's got LSB the next night on the calender, then that Friday(21st), there is a 601 smoker at the Den with Eric Espinoza.


----------



## JTokash

Another quick question: do the shops in Ybor take credit cards? It seems like I saw someone on the cigarbid forum talking about how the shops there last year only took cash, so I wanted to see if that's the case or not.

Thanks,
-JT


----------



## Cycleman

JTokash said:


> Another quick question: do the shops in Ybor take credit cards? It seems like I saw someone on the cigarbid forum talking about how the shops there last year only took cash, so I wanted to see if that's the case or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> -JT


Every place I have been there takes plastic..... no worries.


----------



## stanthetaxman

Ditto what Michael said. I'm not aware of no plastic, although I guess there may be one or two? Buying cigars at the Heritage Festival is probably easier with cash, but, I suppose, most of the booths have CC hookup?


----------



## Cycleman

*The Tour of Ybor is SET!*

Friday, all meeting at King Carona, 7th Ave, at 2pm.

Bobby, the Y-Bor Ambassador, will give us a tour of one FINE FREAKING HISTORIC PART OF TAMPA.......

Cigars........... yummy...........


----------



## stanthetaxman

Nice job, Michael. Thanks for setting that up. I think we ALL were pleasantly surprise with the tour last time? And we DO smoke cigars the whole time! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> Nice job, Michael. Thanks for setting that up. I think we ALL were pleasantly surprise with the tour last time? And we DO smoke cigars the whole time! :wink:


So welcome. Sure hope Bob is as good a story teller as Jerry (rite).... was..... Margie from Stogies Castillos suggested him..... so it should be good.....


----------



## stanthetaxman

Lunch. Noon. King?


----------



## JTokash

StantheTaxMan said:


> Lunch. Noon. King?


:shock:

Sounds like some kind of Mob hit... Yeah Vinnie, you get "The Scott" and I'll get "The Chopper" , then Knuckles will rough up the King Pin.

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

Papers got 82/67 for next Thursday. A"little" hot for my tastes for mid-November, but no rain.


----------



## Acesfull

StantheTaxMan said:


> Papers got 82/67 for next Thursday. A"little" hot for my tastes for mid-November, but no rain.


YES!!!! my kind of weather! i have to dig my shorts back out :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman

No shit, Sherlock. I'm ready for the 70/50 that I could live in ALL the time.
Freakin' Global Warming crap! :roll: 
Don't forget the sunscreen. I know it sounds stupid, but, believe me, don't forget the sunscreen!


----------



## Acesfull

well lets switch states then


----------



## stanthetaxman

......."blue" states............:wink:


----------



## Acesfull

yours is too!


----------



## stanthetaxman

That's what I'm sayin............. :???:


----------



## Cycleman

I'm thinking some of our visitors might want some beach time Sunday..... with cigars..... a good drink.... I know one has already mentioned it..... and I have a few places we could hit.... 

Johns Pass has a couple cool places. Then after some beach time.... about 3... maybe hit Smokers Den and Blue Smoke? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Acesfull

Cycleman said:


> I'm thinking some of our visitors might want some beach time Sunday..... with cigars..... a good drink.... I know one has already mentioned it..... and I have a few places we could hit....
> 
> Johns Pass has a couple cool places. Then after some beach time.... about 3... maybe hit Smokers Den and Blue Smoke?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Read my mind exactley. I hate going to Florida and not go to the beach!! Especially if its going to be 82!

I didnt want to push the issue as I know we had an itenary of sorts but if the majority want to do it I'm definately in


----------



## JTokash

Acesfull said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking some of our visitors might want some beach time Sunday..... with cigars..... a good drink.... I know one has already mentioned it..... and I have a few places we could hit....
> 
> Johns Pass has a couple cool places. Then after some beach time.... about 3... maybe hit Smokers Den and Blue Smoke?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Read my mind exactley. I hate going to Florida and not go to the beach!! Especially if its going to be 82!
> 
> I didnt want to push the issue as I know we had an itenary of sorts but if the majority want to do it I'm definately in
Click to expand...

Double, double, yep, yep. We'd love to see the beach. :banana:

-JT


----------



## rfenst-cr

I will bring my poker chips and will be willing to play with anyone for cigars!


----------



## Cycleman

rfenst said:


> I will bring my poker chips and will be willing to play with anyone for cigars!


wtf.....

have you been drinking??? I don't get it....

:|


----------



## rfenst-cr

Er, ah... let me rephrase that more clearly!

I am bringing a set of poker chips so that whoever would like to play poker or cards and gamble for cigars or money will be able to.

Is it now sufficiently unambiguous for you?


----------



## stanthetaxman

Cycleman's got the beach thing down just right. Plus, isn't there a bridge between here and there? :wink: I don't do bridges!


----------



## Acesfull

lmao Stan... by the way I am freezing my ass off up here today. Yesterday was in the 70s and today its 44

I HATE OHIO!


----------



## stanthetaxman

Paper is saying 77/63 for next Sat, with a 0% chance of rain. 30% chance Friday, though, as I think the remnants of that hurricane will pass by with some rain.


----------



## Cycleman

StantheTaxMan said:


> Paper is saying 77/63 for next Sat, with a 0% chance of rain. 30% chance Friday, though, as I think the remnants of that hurricane will pass by with some rain.


So I would think it will be 30% on Thursday..... just saying....

Cause they are always about a day late when looking out that far.

We'll see....


----------



## rfenst-cr

I am starting to "Jones". All I have to do is make it through work on Wednesday. 

Thursday morning I will pack my bag, pack my cigars, pick up a bottle of good Port, stop at the bank for some cash and head over to Tampa Humidor to check out the two cabinets I am considering (as well as their new digs). Then, maybe lunch at Columbia or vice verse, hotel check-in and meet up with you all for dinner!  :woohoo:


----------



## JTokash

Hotel in SC (trip down) - Check

Hotel in NC (trip home) - Check

Cigars picked out - Check

Car prepared for the trip - Check

Cameras (plural) - Check

Clothes packed - Tuesday night

I'll get to Georgia and realize that I forgot something... always happens!

I'M READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman

Richard..... I am JONES TOO!!!!!!!! Getting so excited!!! (in a manly way of course!)

Excited to see Justin and Liz again.... Tim!... You..... Kevin..... Nick The Man..... hoping Brian gets here, but no conferm yet.... House full of friends.... events... good smokes, great friends, good food..... 

THIS... is what life is all about!!!!! 



Justin.... If you forget something.... Ill have it here for ya! 



I have the rooms ready, washed the bikes and tundra today... mowed the yard so it looks somewhat decent..... and ready for the weekend!!!!!!


:woohoo:


----------



## JTokash

I wanted to wash my car before the trip so it looks all purdy down in Florida because it's really skungie right now.... unfortunately I woke up to a snow shower. It's 39 degrees now and I don't feel like freezing my arse off to wash it. I might have to bite the bullet and go wash it at a car wash booth thingy - haven't used one of those in about 8 or 9 years.

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman

I'm pretty sure we have those things down here?! :wink:


----------



## Acesfull

Id wash it in FL bc of all the bugs you'll hit on the way down


----------



## JTokash

Acesfull said:


> Id wash it in FL bc of all the bugs you'll hit on the way down


Yeah, I thought about that. In 2004, Liz and I took a trip across the US from PA to Washington and back, about 7500 miles in total.

That bumper was GROSS after 14 days of driving 12-16 hours per day.

-JT


----------



## Acesfull

its in the damn 20's tonight!!! :mad2: cmonnnn friday!


----------



## Cycleman

Acesfull said:


> its in the damn 20's tonight!!! :mad2: cmonnnn friday!


It was about 78 today.... rode the BMW cycle to work..... sandles and a Tmmy Bahama shirt to dinner in sandles.....

Did i tell you I LUV FLORIDA!??!

I see the future too.... "Nick moving in... and starting his new life in CLEARWATER Florida.... "!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTokash

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the damn 20's tonight!!! :mad2: cmonnnn friday!
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 78 today.... rode the BMW cycle to work..... sandles and a Tmmy Bahama shirt to dinner in sandles.....
> 
> Did i tell you I LUV FLORIDA!??!
> 
> I see the future too.... "Nick moving in... and starting his new life in CLEARWATER Florida.... "!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Count me in too! It's only 33 degrees here, but it's windy so that makes it feel like it's about 26 out there. I'm getting too old for this cold weather crap.

I just need to find a job down there...

-JT


----------



## Fantastik

31 Degrees right now and windy. 

:x Me in PA
:smoke: Me in Florida
:smoke:   :woohoo: Me in Florida smoking cigars with friends.


----------



## Acesfull

20 degrees this morning! ITS NOVEMBER!

Cman, I may be moving in. :lol: I'll protect your house from punkass teenagers.


----------



## stanthetaxman

It must have been 60 when we walked the dogs at 0600, but suppose to go 82 this afternoon.....


----------



## Cycleman

80 and this was lunch today....


----------



## stanthetaxman

It's so freakin' HOT! :evil:


----------



## Python

It sucks that I won't be able to make it. 
To all the guys who are going, remember to take lots of pics to post and have fun!


----------



## CRider

Yup...I'm really bummed that I won't be making it :sad: Please be sure to share all the pictures & such so we can live vicariously at least through your pictures guys. Have a great time!


----------



## JTokash

Only 12 hours until we hit the road!! :shock:

-JT


----------



## Fantastik

:x CM, rub it in will you.

And JT drive safely, cabbie. :lol: 

JT, when are you leaving to return on Monday?


----------



## Acesfull

48 hours!!!!!! freezing my ass off up here.


----------



## KevinG

It's 78 degrees and sunny in the Ft. Lauderdale area.


----------



## Acesfull

Stogies... CHECK
Luggage.. CHECK
Ipod... CHECK
Headache medicine.. CHECK

looks like im ready to go


----------



## Cycleman

Awesome bro! 

Well night one was great!!!! Justin and Liz made it safe and sound..... a nice dinner with about 6 of us before hand in Clearwater..... (Photos coming some time soon..... 

Everyone is crashed..... I just opened another beer and shot of Ta-kill-ya....... and wanted to say hello!!!!!! 

:wink:


----------



## KevinG

I'm leaving for the airport now. My eyes are still closed.


----------



## Acesfull

Me too Kev... just wanted to hop on and say CYA IN FLORIDA


----------



## Whitefish

Have a FUN & SAFE trip fellas!!! Still sad I cannot be there!!


----------



## Acesfull

I'm at the airport on my iPod touch everything looks on time with my flight


----------



## RKC07

Acesfull said:


> I'm at the airport on my iPod touch everything looks on time with my flight


Have a good time Nick.


----------



## Cycleman

RKC07 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the airport on my iPod touch everything looks on time with my flight
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time Nick.
Click to expand...

RCK!!!! Post 100!!!! :woohoo:

You're such a spring chicken!! :wink:

Ridding season is about over with over there... hu bro?

I get to pick Nick's little ass up in about TWO HOURS!!!!!! :woohoo: !!!


----------



## RKC07

Cycleman said:


> RKC07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the airport on my iPod touch everything looks on time with my flight
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time Nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RCK!!!! Post 100!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> You're such a spring chicken!! :wink:
> 
> Ridding season is about over with over there... hu bro?
> 
> I get to pick Nick's little ass up in about TWO HOURS!!!!!! :woohoo: !!!
Click to expand...

Hell no. I just got back from a 1 hour ride. It was cold this morning and then it warmed up just right for a ride. Ride The Wind Bro. Hope you get some front wheel leads the way this weekend. Have a great time with the brothers from another. Man, I wish I could be there. Maybe next year. See you in the summer thought (09).

Holy Cow. I forgot, I am now a full member. Full of shit that is. Ha!!!!!!!
:martini: :martini: :martini: :martini: 
Oh yes, and more. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :spank: :tease: :mischief: :rotfl: :biglaugh:


----------



## riverdog

Cycleman said:


> Awesome bro!
> 
> Well night one was great!!!! Justin and Liz made it safe and sound..... a nice dinner with about 6 of us before hand in Clearwater..... (Photos coming some time soon.....
> 
> Everyone is crashed..... I just opened another beer and shot of Ta-kill-ya....... and wanted to say hello!!!!!!
> 
> :wink:


Gonna be a great weekend for y'all. Pop/burn/sip some for me too. Be safe. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz

Everybody enjoy the herf! Sure wish I could be there with ya :sad: 

I know you'll all keep us updated and share with PICS, right? All right! Party hearty :drinking: :woohoo: :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman

Wow,,,, not only is this my 10K

10,000 th POST!!!!!!!!

It has about 10K worth of photos!!

It is way easyer to post them here and share the link. Please know how much fun I had and honored that so many would show for such an event. I have made the best friends of my life on this crazy site...... for that I am very very thankful........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 324422833/

or for a slide show:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 2833/show/


----------



## buzkirk

So COOL !

Wish I was there !, Maybe next year .


----------



## CRider

Fricking frackin work...for some stupid ass reason they block flickr.com :evil: I'll check em out tonight man, thanks for sharing. Also, congrats on your 10000th post you freakin post whore! :lol:


----------



## riverdog

GREAT photos Michael. Man y'all had to have such a good time. Seriously jealous here.

And congratulations on the 10000th post. How many Bwahhhahahahah's is that? :lol: 

Love ya Cycle..... in a manly way of course.


----------



## KevinG

Boner alert!


----------



## JAX

^^^^

I see some unfortunate bad things happening with that picture!!!

:biglaugh: 


You lucky bastards!! :lol:


----------



## JTokash

We're home safe and sound. I'm too tired to upload pictures, but we took a little over 500 pictures in the week we were gone. I'll make a link to my Flickr gizmo like Michael did, but that will be tomorrow.

I'm pooped!

Too much fun!

Nite,
-JT


----------



## Acesfull

glad you made it back safely bro! was a pleasure hangin out with you and liz


----------



## stanthetaxman

I LOVE Justin and Liz!


----------



## JTokash

StantheTaxMan said:


> I LOVE Justin and Liz!




We love you too Stan, it was a pleasure meeting you!

-JT


----------



## rfenst-cr

Glad to know Justin and Liz made it home safe. I enjoyed seeing them Tim and Michael, as well as meeting everyone else!


----------



## JTokash

rfenst said:


> Glad to know Justin and Liz made it home safe. I enjoyed seeing them Tim and Michael, as well as meeting everyone else!


Thanks Robert, we made it safely no thanks to those maniacs on the I-495 beltway around Washington, D.C. LOL I've driven that road a dozen times, and this was only the second time that I hit it in rush hour. I don't have the right kind of temper for bumper-to-bumper driving. :evil:

You said to smoke it...










... so I smoked it at Michael's Friday night. It was quite yummy, thanks again!

-JT


----------



## Python

JTokash said:


> ...no thanks to those maniacs on the I-495 beltway around Washington, D.C.


I have to drive that crap everyday. I F'n hate it!


----------

